# Diary of Capt Brown s.s. Huntsman



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Capt Brown was a prisoner aboard Admiral Graf Spee and Altmark. He was rescued by HMS Cossack. His family have placed his account of these events on the internet.
http://www.cnrs-scrn.org/northern_mariner/vol11/nm_11_1_39to57.pdf

My father took my brother and I down to Leith Docks to watch the Cossack berth. Here it is on Pathe News
http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=25039.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you Binnacle, fascinating stuff. It just goes to show how the same story can be told in differing ways, depending on the individuals perspective.


----------

